# What images come to mind with you think "Old School"?



## Silver Supra (Feb 15, 2008)

For me it's a classic Alpine CD player, black PPI "AM" series amps, and JL subs... more than likely there are some Boston components installed too. 

What about you?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)




----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Most anything from '97ish and older. Namely the PPI Art series amps, LANZAR Opti series amps, Phoenix Gold M/MS/MPS amps, PG Zero Point comps, Clarion HU's: 7770, ADCS-1. But in general, a lot of things flash in my head all from that era.


----------



## Silver Supra (Feb 15, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

CV-Strokers, Longmill car audio-they were ////PINE before Alpine sued them, 3-spoke rims, random subs IB in the parcel shelf of hatches (no bracing so its all sagging down)


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Full-range woofer boxes with super tweeters built right into them.

Rockford Fosgate Punch amps.

Graphic equalizers.

Pull-out tape decks.

Trios of JL W6 subwoofers.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

JL subs, PPI amps, Audio Control processors, MB Quart mids and highs with either an Alpine or Eclipse ECD deck.

8 Punch 12s powered by a Punch 150 that would make your head hurt.

Tweed.

Splatter paint.

Isobaric enclosures.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

PG M series amps, JLw5's, Heco components, MBQ when it was made in Germany, IASCA shows EVERY weekend from SBN to October...


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Okay going to show my age a little: Concord Headunits (Ask Manville about this one), JL W5s, PPI AM/DM series ,Pro Mos, Art Series, MTX Terminator, Original Hifonics amps, Lanzar, Sherwood amps (Hey they were cheap but decent power for back then), Coustic prior to the DR Series, RF Power 1000, 650, older Punch Amps.. ProTech, USD

System from back then: 
Consisted of JL, MB, Audio Control, PPI and Alpine/Concord. that was the winning combination for Speaker Warehouse cars. There were a few other brands as well..

No, I'm not that damn old, just been around for a while..


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Kind of an old dilapidated building with asbestos for insulation. Red Brick. the old wooden desk and chairs. No AC. windows that were heavy as a door to lift to get any circulation in the room. a teacher in her 60s with thick glasses with a pointer rod...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Or "YOU"RE MY BOY BLUE!"


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Swatches, jelly shoes, cappezio's, bugle boy parachute pants, bandana's, Def Leppard, Run DMC and the Beastie Boys, Chess King, desert boots, top-siders. And, of course, BLUE! LOL


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Funny thing, is that there's a Swatch store in Montreal or Ottawa..


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

DJ Magic Mike and MC ADE on cassette tape


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The piggy back add on in dash CD players and stalk mounted EQs were before my time.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

M&M Godfathers.

Petras.

Steve Head


----------



## St. Dark (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh, that's dirty pool right there! *L*


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Kind of an old dilapidated building with asbestos for insulation. Red Brick. the old wooden desk and chairs. No AC. windows that were heavy as a door to lift to get any circulation in the room. a teacher in her 60s with thick glasses with a pointer rod...


Its really not nice to talk about my house like that...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Volcano and the Turtle Man.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

32 speakers on all passive crossovers powered by a Punch 45HD.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> M&M Godfathers.
> 
> Petras.
> 
> Steve Head



Pain is what I feel...."cough---cough" When 900 years old YOU get....look as good, you will not!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I was gonna say with a full head of hair...


----------



## memphiskane (Mar 9, 2011)

CV strokers and Son of Frank-amp'n-stein


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> 32 speakers on all passive crossovers powered by a Punch 45HD.


Or a ProMos25 in a red Mustang.


----------



## deesz (Feb 1, 2010)

Google Image Result for http://www.installer.com/pics/instpics/mycar83.jpg

something like this.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

Going streaking!


----------



## larryboy2911 (Jun 27, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Tweed.
> 
> Splatter paint.
> 
> Isobaric enclosures.


^^YEA-AH!!


----------



## larryboy2911 (Jun 27, 2008)

Fishman

Rockford Series 1 (partially inverted dustcaps)

Frosted square button Alpines

Superman logo Oz Audio

Orion GS, XTreme, NT, Concept 97.1,.2,.3

Sony Mobile ES!!!

And the ugly Pioneer's with the cross hair navigation buttons (no knobs)


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Alpine tape deck with a CD Changer in the back.

Nightstalker subs.

Phoenix Gold amps, or Rockford Punch.

Harman Kardon Crossovers, Audio control eq's.

MB Quart Components.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

A Turntable in the Car.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

/thread


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I mean you need the booster/amp to power those by 9s.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I think "Blue your my boy"


----------



## arnold (Jun 24, 2009)

I remember real Hi Fonics,JL audio,PPI,Hafler,Rockford Fosgate,Alpine......


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

G&S Redline componants Super Pro amps JL 12w5 subs


----------



## finfinder (Apr 15, 2006)

The regulated vs unregulated power supply design wars.

Paper coned speakers.

Amps getting hot enough to cook on and still working.

Cars without any speaker pods in the doors.

My old Jensen Triaxials being the shiz

10-14 watts rms from a cassette head unit (Sony XR55) being the shiz

Dolby noise reduction being the shiz


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

1. Surface-mount rear deck speakers
2. The Pioneer GMH "plate" amps that needed extra wiring work for remote turn-on
3. Pyramid "Super-Blue" subs


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Speakers that didn't require 10 gigawatts to sound good..


----------



## Silver Supra (Feb 15, 2008)

AccordUno said:


> Okay going to show my age a little: Concord Headunits (Ask Manville about this one), JL W5s, PPI AM/DM series ,Pro Mos, Art Series, MTX Terminator, Original Hifonics amps, Lanzar, Sherwood amps (Hey they were cheap but decent power for back then), Coustic prior to the DR Series, RF Power 1000, 650, older Punch Amps.. ProTech, USD
> 
> System from back then:
> Consisted of JL, MB, Audio Control, PPI and Alpine/Concord. that was the winning combination for Speaker Warehouse cars. There were a few other brands as well..
> ...


My first HU was a Concord CX70 and my older brother had about 4 before I could drive... the old two knob version. 

I never think of Orion because there were no dealers in my town that sold them.

Isobaric - forgot about common those were... nice add!
splash paint - check

A few more I remembered...

Lowered Mitsubishi trucks with saw blade wheels, they were EVERYWHERE!

Hanging a CD from your rearview mirror to let everyone know you had a CD player (and to break into your car)

Soundstream amps - D200's specifically and my old SS12's (boy do I miss them)

This song which I think Sony used in their car audio commercials, right?

YouTube - Robert Palmer - Mercy Mercy Me/I Want You


----------



## SoulFly (Mar 15, 2011)

This image often comes to mind, probably because this was the first type of amplified bass i actually heard as a freshman in HS and was interested ever since. i always had a soft spot for bass tubes, even though they suck


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

- Simple looking black headunits with black rectangular knobs and a fixed front-panel (Nakamichi still makes headunits that look like this)
- Amplifiers that all look the same except for size and color: just a standard, no-nonsense heatsink with some connections on it
- (Sub)woofers with a black stamped-steel basket, black foam surround, black paper cone and a black plastic dome-shaped dust-cap with a logo on it
- Round 8'' coaxials in the rear-deck rather than 6x9's
- Making the entire car rattle with just 100W on the subwoofers, but need a box that fills the entire trunk, rather than <1cu.ft. enclosures that need 1000W just to hear something
- 30band graphic equalizers and analog active crossovers
- in-dash graphic equalizers
- bass-level- and fader-knobs drilled into the dashboard
- radio-casette (or radio-dcc) headunits + a CD-changer
...


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

I work at a shop on weekends sometimes, heres my boss Jeff Meece back in the day with his 32" clarion woofer in his bronco









Now he is an mecp master level installer, and placed second In installer of the year


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

Jensen Mindblowers and a Kraco 8-track player!!!


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

These were the subs I lusted for in the early/mid-90s when I was a teen in HS, and now I have them. To me this is somewhat old school:


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

6x9's sitting on the rear package shelf's lol

Competitions where Linear power,rockford fosgate,hifonics,ppi and soundstream were always in the winning cars and were all american made.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

MTX blue thunder, Punch XLC's, Kicker Impulse, Alpine dddrive subs and Kicker Comp VR's. Oh and an Alpine CDA-7863. I'm kind of a young one.


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Aw the windmill.. Never got around to learning how to do it.. BTW, multiple o/s in that picture.. 

Knee high striped socks.
Sweatbands


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

Unfortunately my mom has some pics of me in those very same knee high socks and silky running shorts lol 
Thankfully there locked away .


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Alpine 'chicklets', Proton, RF,Orion, LP amps, Boston wedge tweeters, Pioneer Tune Ups, Jetsound boosters.


----------



## Silvercar (Apr 21, 2008)

Nakamichi TD700 "Stolen but not forgotton"

Alpine 7909 "Still own"


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Cricket 6X9's w/green surrounds!
Becker wedge full-range boxes.
Coustic amp-190 and 360
Coustic decks
G&S Redline subs
MTX Terminators
Pyle Pro "wet-look" subs
Gauss 24" subs
Freddie's Nightmare


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

The Power Supply van....8 Kicker C-18s with 8 PPI A1200's!


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

BeatsDownLow said:


> I think "Blue your my boy"


it's so funny that so many people quoted that small piece of an average ~2003 will farrell movie. When I think of "Old School", spelled "ol blue", I think "the year the Marlins beat the Yankees in the World Series". and then wonder, wtf is Old Scool about that? If anything, the Marlins are the GH class of the NL, _AND THEY BEAT THE YANKEES?_. WTF.

OTOH, giant heat sink fins and huge capacitor banks make my heart beat faster without even hearing the car, and I'm a cardinals fan, so whatever.


----------



## samos69 (Mar 8, 2011)

Tape decks with 12 stack cd changers.... having to pull out a mini card and reverse it to change the LPF on old rockford amps


----------



## backpachyderm (Dec 17, 2010)

Gold lettered Kicker's powered by a Punch 45, maybe a 75 or, if you had tons of money, a Punch 150.

Mini-vans busting windshields playing Thriller.


----------



## Morts (May 28, 2009)

Spark-0-Matics in 6x9 boxes
Pyle Drivers 
EQs 
Push Button Power Boosters (not Amps)


----------



## Audio 1 (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> JL subs, PPI amps, Audio Control processors, MB Quart mids and highs with either an Alpine or Eclipse ECD deck.
> 
> 8 Punch 12s powered by a Punch 150 that would make your head hurt.
> 
> ...


^^ everything this guy said!


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

Mini trucks with camper tops stuffed to the gills with speakers !


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> 32 speakers on all passive crossovers powered by a Punch 45HD.


You wouldn't be talking about a certain system in a red S-10 pickup would you?


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Volcano and the Turtle Man.


Volcano's were made about 50 minutes from my house and THANK GOD someone else remembers...the TURTLE MAN!!!
Was discussing him just last weekend at a buddy's garage while installing a system in a Checker Cab...yes, you read that correctly. We got some good laughs out of the Turtle Man.

Old school to me is systems intalled in 70's-80's Camaro's & Trans Am's, Yamaha headunits with the CD cartridge, Kicker Competition subs(original gold letters), Orion HCCA, PPI Pro Mos and RF Punch & Power Series amps, Savard Rap subs, blow-thru's in mini-trucks, snugtops, dancing quarters on car roofs/trunks, "Crank It Up's" on Saturday afternoons with a pool/keg party afterward. The best of times!


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

2 Live Crew, Public Enemy, NWA, LL Cool J/RUN DMC/Beastie Boys concerts, Kangols, Addidas jump suits, Kangaroos Sneakers, Lotto Sneakers, Diadora, Addidas with fat laces, Suede pumas with fat laces, Jeans with creases in them..


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

AccordUno said:


> Kangaroos Sneakers


Mmmmmmm Kangaroos  Those were the bomb !


----------



## thugneedluv2 (Feb 14, 2011)

Altec lansing 6x9 3-way,Bazooka tubes,The Punch amp,Autotek amp,Cerwin Vega woofer,Kicker Solo Baric,And so much more............lol


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I am with Steve Head on this one

Coustic Amp-460 and 660
Coustic In dash RTA
Phoenix Gold M44
Orion Cobalt
Earthquake
Kicker Impulse
Kicker D25 Tweeters
Orion Concept 
Loved the Jensen Quadrax
ADS
Pioneer Super Tuner
Stillwater Designs Truck boxes
JBL 6x9's
Motorola Brick
Bag Phones
Star-Tac
Cellular Towers
Todd Matsubara
Earl Zausman
Frank Rugeau (white civic, Team Kicker)
Randy Coles
Chad Klodner


Jams, Tiddies (footwear), Swatch watches (still around), OP, Raybans, Varnet Sunglasses, Bolle Sunglasses, Colorado Hiking Boots, Rockies, Penny-loafers, Polo, Izod, Sperry Topsiders, 501 jeans (aka button ups)


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

SQ Stang said:


> I am with Steve Head on this one
> 
> Coustic Amp-460 and 660
> Coustic In dash RTA
> ...


Dont forgot about Members Only jackets...


----------



## Mack (Jul 27, 2007)

The DEI studio line always came to mind, as when I first started my interest, they were outta my price range.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Mack said:


> The DEI studio line always came to mind, as when I first started my interest, they were outta my price range.


Nice kit, fell in my price range-just swapped the last of it for some Focal Utopia's (some of mine was stil BNIB!)


----------



## kenikh (Jan 17, 2011)

Fake IDs
S-10 Blazers
Dolby B
DJ Magic Mike and Techmaster PEB in my way-too-expensive JVC 6 disc changer (still in a box at home!)
Infinity Kappa CS-1A 3-way passives w/ ribbon tweets - the tweets are back in my car after an almost 20 year hiatus - they're that good
Rockford Stage1 12" subs
3/4 thick plexiglass and eggcrate insulation w/ mirrors in a WAY TOO BIG box
Running it all on WAY TOO SMALL amps
kajillion band Kenwood parametric EQs (that conicdentally cost more used today than they did new)
JBL 6x9s w/ titanium ome tweeters
Car Audio and _Electronics _magazine

Lusting after:
US Amps
Earthquake Amps (when built in the US)
Oz Audio
Orion
Sounstream
ADS
PPI
MB Quart
A velodyne servo powered sub
ported, bandpass isobaric enclosures

A Buick Grand National winnning IASCA every year


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Let's not forget the Phoenix Gold Cyclone Subwoofer, ProTech Subs, ProTech Horns, USD Horns, McIntosh MC4000M 6 Ch Amp...mmmmm


----------



## xxlbeerz (Dec 9, 2010)

For SQ, horns under the dash.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Vision Sports Wear VSW. Gazelles (if you don't know what they are, search MC Hammer)


----------



## Rob Dobbs (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

<- still has a pair of Visions and original Vans...and the handle bars to my Hutch Trickstar.

The movie "Rad."

I had a Coustic RTA33 up until about 5 years a go...display went out on it. It sat next to my Eclipse ECD 415 and 510 (which I still have).

The Stillwater boxes with the passive radiators in them whose foam was surely going to rot very soon.

Surely? Don't call me Surely. Yeah...the movies Airplane, Caddy Shack, Stripes, and Vacation. Oh, DC Cab. And Airwolf, Street Hawk, and Blue Thunder.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Alpine print ads featuring a Lamborghini Countach.

The A-Team. Crocket and Tubbs.


----------



## Mack (Jul 27, 2007)

The Baron Groog said:


> Nice kit, fell in my price range-just swapped the last of it for some Focal Utopia's (some of mine was stil BNIB!)


I still peruse the 'bay for the 6.5 comp set.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Nothing screams old school like the original Bazookas.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

^^^Had a friend who bought a first generation Punch 75 and ran a 8" Bazooka just like those pictured above with it. Motley Crue sounded awesome in his Celica hatchback!


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

jbreddawg said:


> Mini trucks with camper tops stuffed to the gills with speakers !


This. So many memories of mini trucks with shells on the back. Blowthrough's with clamshell boxes. Anyone remember a pink Furi and Later MMATS Isuzu pickup, USAC outlaw competition circa 93-97?


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

Sony CDX-R88 my first CD player ever and ZZ Top Eliminator the first CD I ever bought.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I may have a picture of it with Furi in it in an old Auto Sound and Security.



slowsedan01 said:


> This. So many memories of mini trucks with shells on the back. Blowthrough's with clamshell boxes. Anyone remember a pink Furi and Later MMATS Isuzu pickup, USAC outlaw competition circa 93-97?


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

1) My brother's '79 RX-7 loaded with:

Sony R77 CD Player (can't recall exact model)
Sony XE-8 EQ
Coustic XM-3 X-Over
Alphasonik PMA-2050 powering all M&M:
(4) 6.5's, (2) 5" and (4) tweets 
Rockford Punch 150 1st Gen powering:
M&M Poly subs: (2) 12's, (2) 10's (2) 8's 
Bazooka 6.5" tubes x 2

Too bad we didn't have digital cameras back then. I don't think we have any pics of the install.

2) RF Punch HD amps, Phoenix Gold MS series and the plexi displays showing off the BEAUTIFUL guts, cheater amps such as Orion HCCA and PPI Pro Mos

3) Local Car Audio shops who thought list prices were a suggestion, so they added 10-15%

Yeah, some of these are just "images" in my mind, but still old school


---


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

^that's an old school score...


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

bigdwiz said:


> 1) My brother's '79 RX-7



Those RX7 were incredible bass machines. One of my friends had one loaded with two 10" Bazookas. I tried playing Cypress Hill's "Mary Jane" on it once. Everything went blurry, LOL. Don't know how he could see to drive with the bass turned up....


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Big Hair, Big Woofers and Big Amps....nuf said!












---


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> I may have a picture of it with Furi in it in an old Auto Sound and Security.


Oh man - post that up! I helped work on that truck in high school!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)




----------

